# Welche Anfangsstory war euch in Dragon Age: Origins die liebste?



## Argonautin (17. September 2016)

Hallo 

ich bin Gestern beim Wohnung durchmisten über meine _Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition _gestolpert.
Am Abend wollte ich es nur kurz wieder mal anzocken, aber das Spiel hat mich schon wieder so gefesselt, das ich
gar nicht mehr aufhören kann 

Als ich es damals (Zu Beginn, also die normale Version, nicht die UE) das allererste mal spielte,
entschied ich mich für eine Dalish-Elfe.
Ich mag Elfen/Elben sowiso schon immer sehr gerne, besonders Waldelfen <3 ))

Ich spielte damals auch alle anderen Anfangsstorys durch, aber mir persönlich gefällt die Dalishstory am besten 
Später wechselte ich auch mal zu einem männlichen Elfen, damit ich mit Morrigan am Ende von Hexenjagd durch
den Eluvian gehen konnte.
Was meiner Meinung das schönste Ende von DA ist *.*

Weil DA: Inquisition konnte mich leider auch nicht wirklich begeistern, es ist kein schlechtes Spiel (!), es ist gut, aber 
Inquisition konnte mich leider nicht so fesseln wie origins.
So gehört für mich nur (!) Dragon Age: Origins samt allen DLC's zu der Welt von Thedas, so wie eben für so manch 
Star Wars Fan die Prequels nicht zu der Star Wars Welt gehören, so gehört DA 2 und DA:I für mich nicht zu der
Welt von DA.

Aber zurück zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, welche Anfangsstory war/ist euch die liebste?

Bei mir ist es eben die Dalishstory ))

lg


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. September 2016)

Argonautin schrieb:


> So gehört für mich nur (!) Dragon Age: Origins samt allen DLC's zu der Welt von Thedas, so wie eben für so manch
> Star Wars Fan die Prequels nicht zu der Star Wars Welt gehören, so gehört DA 2 und DA:I für mich nicht zu der
> Welt von DA.



Dafür müsste ich dir eigentlich meine Antwort verweigern. 


Aber ich will mal nicht so sein.
Die Dalish-Origin hat mir weniger gefallen.
Am liebsten mochte ich eigentlich die Storys der adligen Zwerge oder des Stadtelfen.
Die sind bei mir ziemlich gleich auf.


----------



## Argonautin (17. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich dir eigentlich meine Antwort verweigern.



*g* warum?
Nun dir können die beiden anderen Teile ja auch gefallen, ist ja auch nur meine Meinung 
Ich habe die beiden anderen Teile nur einmal durchgespielt  und verstauben halt jetzt in meinem Regal.

Ja mein Freund meint auch das er die Dalishstory nicht so cool findet, er war am liebsten der klassische Menschenadelige.
Aber ich finds auch von der Story eigentlich schon cool, dass man die Möglichkeit hat ganz am Ende (also Hexenjagd) die Möglichkeit
bekommt durch den Eluvian zu gehen, und in der Anfangsstory begegnet man ja auch einem Eluvian 

Außerdem kommt man in Hexenjagd wieder in die Höhle zurück die man auch in der Anfangsstory als Dalish entdeckt.
Und da Hexenjagd ja von der Storyline die letzte Etappe von dem Helden von Ferelden ist, finde ich es auch schön das man in die
Höhle zurück kommt.
Also rein aus Nostalgischen Gründen eben


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

Ich habe nur so 7-10 Stunden gespielt, oder so. Habe immer wieder angefangen, aber dann doch wieder aufgehört, will sagen, nichts hat mich da mitgerissen. Eines der schlechtesten Spiele in diesem Bereich die ich je gespielt habe. Also ein Spiel das mich nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mitnehmen kann, hat versagt. Allein die Einführungs Quest (ich spiel bei sowas immer gerne Magier) war ein Graus. Dafür habe ich wohl keine Geduld. Sowas dummes und langweiliges, ne Danke.
Ist leider so.
Jedem das seine, meines war es eben nicht, anderen gefällt es, ok.


----------



## Argonautin (17. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich habe nur so 7-10 Stunden gespielt, oder so. Habe immer wieder angefangen, aber dann doch wieder aufgehört, will sagen, nichts hat mich da mitgerissen. Eines der schlechtesten Spiele in diesem Bereich die ich je gespielt habe. Also ein Spiel das mich nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mitnehmen kann, hat versagt. Allein die Einführungs Quest (ich spiel bei sowas immer gerne Magier) war ein Graus. Dafür habe ich wohl keine Geduld. Sowas dummes und langweiliges, ne Danke.
> Ist leider so.
> Jedem das seine, meines war es eben nicht, anderen gefällt es, ok.



OMG echt?
Nun das habe ich auch noch nie von jemandem gehört (Also von all denjenigen die RPG's mögen) das jemand das Spiel gar nicht mag.

Meiner Meinung nach sind DA: O und die Gothic-Reihe die besten Fantasy-RPG's die es gibt.

Aber ja, wie du schon geschrieben hast jedem das seine


----------



## Spassbremse (17. September 2016)

Ich fand DA: O großartig, Teil 2 dagegen unterirdisch, Teil 3 ist vermutlich "okay" - ich hab's immer noch nicht gespielt, weil Erzählung und Gameplay m. E. wenig kongruent sind, Stichwort "ludonarrative Dissonanz". 

Am liebsten mochte ich, wie Matthias, die Originstory der Zwerge und die des menschlichen Adeligen. Die der Elfen eher weniger, aber als leidenschaftlicher Zwergenfreund sind mir die Spitzohren immer etwas suspekt.


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

Argonautin schrieb:


> OMG echt?
> Nun das habe ich auch noch nie von jemandem gehört (Also von all denjenigen die RPG's mögen) das jemand das Spiel gar nicht mag.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind DA: O und die Gothic-Reihe die besten Fantasy-RPG's die es gibt.
> ...



Also Stop mal, DA und Gothic sind in meinen Augen ja auch total andere Welten.
Und wir haben eben über DA: O gesprochen und nicht über das alles erhabene Megaverbugte aber denn noch über jeden Zweifel erhabene Mega ........... Gothic gesprochen.


----------



## Argonautin (17. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fand DA: O großartig, Teil 2 dagegen unterirdisch, Teil 3 ist vermutlich "okay" - ich hab's immer noch nicht gespielt, weil Erzählung und Gameplay m. E. wenig kongruent sind, Stichwort "ludonarrative Dissonanz".
> 
> Am liebsten mochte ich, wie Matthias, die Originstory der Zwerge und die des menschlichen Adeligen. Die der Elfen eher weniger, aber als leidenschaftlicher Zwergenfreund sind mir die Spitzohren immer etwas suspekt.




Hihihihi DD
Nun bei mir ist es genau anders rum, als Elfenliebhaberin sind mir Zwerge etwas suspekt 
Aber wie man an Legolas und Gimli sehen kann, sind auch Freundschaften zwischen den Völker möglich ))

Joa Teil 3 ist ok!
Es ist ein gutes Spiel, aber es konnte mich nicht so fesseln wie origins.
Mich hat auch das open World von Inquisition überfordert. 
Ich mochte immer an den Bioware Games, dass diese eher Lineare Gebiete hatten.


----------



## Argonautin (17. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also Stop mal, DA und Gothic sind in meinen Augen ja auch total andere Welten.
> Und wir haben eben über DA: O gesprochen und nicht über das alles erhabene Megaverbugte aber denn noch über jeden Zweifel erhabene Mega ........... Gothic gesprochen.



Ja das ist mir schon klar 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen das ich DA: O genauso gut finde wie die Gothic-Reihe.
Damit du weißt wie gut ich persönlich es finde 

Ich wollte daraus nicht schließen das die Gothic-Reihe vielleicht nicht mögen könntest


----------



## Spassbremse (17. September 2016)

Argonautin schrieb:


> Hihihihi DD
> Nun bei mir ist es genau anders rum, als Elfenliebhaberin sind mir Zwerge etwas suspekt
> Aber wie man an Legolas und Gimli sehen kann, sind auch Freundschaften zwischen den Völker möglich ))



Ich glaube, Männer können sich vlt. grundsätzlich eher mit Zwergen identifizieren, Frauen dagegen eher mit Elfen.

Elfen= Schönheit, Anmut, Eleganz, Tanz, Musik
Zwerge=Kraft, Technik, Bauwesen, Handwerk, Bier


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

Argonautin schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar
> Ich wollte damit nur sagen das ich DA: O genauso gut finde wie die Gothic-Reihe.
> Damit du weißt wie gut ich persönlich es finde
> 
> Ich wollte daraus nicht schließen das die Gothic-Reihe vielleicht nicht mögen könntest


Kannst du beide gut finden, ist auch voll oki, Aber sind 2 total andere Spiele. Das eine kann man nicht mit anderen vergleichen, auch wenn beide das Prädikat Rollenspiel haben.
Aber verstehe dich schon.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. September 2016)

Ich mochte die Anfangsstory der Magier am liebsten, aufgrund des Konfliktpotenzials, das sich später noch entfaltet. 

Rein vom Gameplay und der Wiederholung der Umgebung her war Teil 2 wirklich keine Offenbarung, aber die Charaktere und ihre Interaktion mochte ich sehr gerne.


----------



## Natriumion (4. Oktober 2016)

Ooooh ich liebe Dragon Age: Origins. Ich hab das Game sooft gespielt! <3 Teil 2 fand ich eine totale Enttäuschung. Teil 3 fand ich besser wie Teil 2, aber kam immer noch nicht an Teil 1 heran. DAO ist für mich auch allgemein eines meiner persönlich liebsten Games überhaupt.
Ich mochte die Story mit der adligen Menschenfrau, deren ganze Familie umgekommen ist, am liebsten. 
Habe das Game erst auf der PS3 gezockt und es mir dann noch für den PC geholt und auf dem Laptop gespielt. Alles nur, um den Mod hochzuladen, dass ich am Ende die Hochzeit mit Alistair bekomme - höhöhöhööööö!   
(Ich bin mit Disneyfilmen gross geworden. Bin daher erst zufrieden, wenn ich das ultimative Happy End mit Zuckerguss bekomme XD)


----------



## MrFob (4. Oktober 2016)

Huh, die Frage ist gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Ich fand eigentlich alle Origin Storys ziemlich gelungen. 

Ich habe eine gewisse nostalgische Bindung zu meinem ersten Helden, human noble, insofern hat auch diese Origin Story einen besonderen Stellenwert fuer mich, allerdings muss man objektiv zugeben, dass es wohl auch die generischste ist. City Elf und Magier sind klar ganz oben dabei, dass sind mMn die emotionalsten Geschichten. Die Zwergen und Dalish Geschichten haben mich dagegen nicht so beeindruckt. Bei den Zwergen war ich aber auf jeden Fall schon dadurch beeinflusst, dass Orzamar, wenn man es spaeter in der Hauptstory besucht sich so elendig lang zieht. Drum konnte ich es spaeter irgendwie nicht mehr sehen und dass hat sicher auch Einfluss auf meine Wahrnehmung der Zwergen Origins gehabt.

Aber wie gesagt, alles in allem sind eigentlich alle gut.


----------

